# Opportunity to take part in a research study on pregnancy after loss



## Ella Dyer Newcastle Uni

Hello! My name is Ella, I'm a PhD researcher at Newcastle University.

I am looking to speak to women with Type 1 or Type 2 diabetes who have had an experience/s of pregnancy loss and who have gone on to have a subsequent pregnancy. Here's a short video to explain: 




For more information and how to sign up, please see my webpage: https://edyer24.wixsite.com/ella-dyer

I have approval from DiabetesUK to advertise here: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/research/our-research-projects/support-baby-loss


----------



## trophywench

Calling up @merrymunky  - could this be one for you?  If you now have time to read it!


----------



## merrymunky

trophywench said:


> Calling up @merrymunky  - could this be one for you?  If you now have time to read it!


Thank you. I shall definitely check that out x


----------



## Ella Dyer Newcastle Uni

merrymunky said:


> Thank you. I shall definitely check that out x


Hi @merrymunky if you have any questions or would like to talk anything through then just let me know. 

My email is e.dyer2@newcastle.ac.uk

Ella X


----------



## Ella Dyer Newcastle Uni

Hi, my name is Ella. I'm a PhD researcher at Newcastle University.

I am looking to speak to women with Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes who have had an experience/s of becoming pregnant after a baby loss.

Here is a short video to explain why I am researching this topic and what is involved if you take part

If you'd like to share your story with me, I'd love to hear from you.

For more information and how to sign up, please see my webpage

I have approval from DiabetesUK to advertise here


----------

